# Guys Serious Question



## Leon Pua (Jun 11, 2006)

Guys Im not too car shabby....I bought a 92 Snetra GXE, but only has 60K miles in it....everything seems to be stock.....rims are 13's......if I hook up 17' rims on it.....is this gonna mess up da engine ....like the revs or watever......or is it all gud....thanks in advance


----------



## All_Lag (Jun 25, 2006)

English? do you speak it?

I thought this was a Z forum anyway

Bigger Wheels wont mess up "da" engine it will throw off your speedo if the overall Diameter of the wheels & tire are bigger


----------

